# hunting dog



## jordanpratt (Feb 28, 2006)

i was wondering if i could get some advice about a hunting dog i have a brittany spanial good pheasent dog but not for waterfowl and i always wanted a water fowl dog and we were debation on what breed to got a lab or chesapeak bay retriver but i have herd that labs dig alot so i was kinda leaning towards a chessy and i also want a good companion so if i could get advice that would be great


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jordanpratt said:


> i was wondering if i could get some advice about a hunting dog i have a brittany spanial good pheasent dog but not for waterfowl and i always wanted a water fowl dog and we were debation on what breed to got a lab or chesapeak bay retriver but i have herd that labs dig alot so i was kinda leaning towards a chessy and i also want a good companion so if i could get advice that would be great


Get a springer to complement her....

They are great waterfowl dogs unless you are a late season open cold water hunter... but for general all around hunting waterfowl they are the best !

Other guys will tell you to get a lab etc... but another spaniel in your case sounds like a great idea.

Our springers are such water lovers that we can't stop them from wanting to fetch birds out of the water!

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Any dog that digs a lot either isn't getting enough exercise or is in a hot place and is trying to burrow down where its cooler.


----------

